# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  как вы себя отвлекаете от мыслей о суициде?

## danisa

и отвлекаете ли вообще? А то по некоторым сообщениям создается впечатления что наоборот накручивают посильней...
 что бы уж совсем хреново стало?

----------


## danisa

я имею ввиду какие нить занятия типа работа или увлечения, но не музыка и телек  мой знакомый например сутками программирует (хронический суицидник) чтоб потом просто завалится спать потому что очень устал и нет возможности о чем то думать
еще один бегал и качался целыми днями, чуть ли не каждый день, читал всякую муру типа кастанеды, веселее он конечно не стал, но вроде жив до сих пор

----------


## Hrono

Хха)=
Отвлекать - бояться - не хотеть - надеяться на лучшее - ждать - хотеть жить - а это ужо не в кассу)

----------


## Regiss

Добросовестно отвлекался несколько лет алкоголем - наркотой. Потом перестало отвлекать.(Думал, от этого и сдохнуть (типа, медленное С/У). Не вышло. Но, как ни странно, помогло - стал злее, пофигистичнее, (ну, какая может быть боязнь общения, если всех из аптеки забрали, побили и заперли в камеру, а потом постепенно выпускают - научишься и общаться и выкручиваться). Да и денег это требует - научило заработать (до криминала никогда не опускался - работал все время, хоть и пил).
А сейчас, вроде, все наладилось.
Кстати, увидев этот форум я понял, что не один с мыслями о С/У и перестал себя считать "ненормальным". Это мне здорово помогло (жить, но, если надо, и умереть спокойно).

----------


## Агата

алкоголем. после пары отравлений перешла на  траву(очень недолго, потому что мне от нее жесть как херова). а теперь вот творчество. не то, чтобы отвлекает, просто помогает выжить. 




> А то по некоторым сообщениям создается впечатления что наоборот накручивают посильней... 
> что бы уж совсем хреново стало?


 я думаю об этом. это как бы сознательно доведение себя до су. зачем ? чтобы решиться. свалить к чертям и никоиу здесь не путаться под ногами. угу, думаю, думаю, значит, а если думаю, значит начинаю писать что-нибудь, е асли начинаю писать, значит ... су откладывается, ну или по крайней мере настрой на него. вот такие пироги с котятами.

----------


## U.F.O.

....................... пиво, психотропные препараты, програминг, учёба, иногда выбирираюсь на улку с народом пообщаца пивасика попить, штоб сафсем не атрафироваца...................

----------


## danisa

да, я потом посмотрела...извините за боян))

 когда я поняла что мысли притягивают на самом деле то о чем ты думаешь( я очень долго не хотела в это верить),я не разрешаю себе думать об этом, просто ставлю блок и всё, тупо. Потому что я неосознанно накручивала себя до такой степени что казалось что всё, край, "всё пипец плохо", а когда я наконец "проснулась" и поняла что надо перестать загонять себя в эту трясину, всё резко прекратилось. Я просто перестала об этом думать. Теперь пытаюсь удерживать это состояние, но порой, когда устаю, всё равно съезжаю. Но по крайней мере я теперь вижу себя со стороны, и хоть как то могу контролировать свои идиотские эмоции.

----------


## Slipknot

если я одна, и не в инете-то тупо сижу и представляю себе, как я умираю) подробности..и тд. а потом я представляю свои похороны-и отвлекаюсь конкретно от мыслей от Су, мыслями о том, кто бы и как бы вел себя на моих похоронах. 
среди друзей о СУ практически не вспоминаю) просто не хочется.
а если сижу в Нете-то каким то образом люди из Аси (я их по 3 года некотроых знаю) это понимаю) и просто выслушивают очередной загон.. и пытаются уже сами отвлечь меня)

----------


## danisa

> если я одна, и не в инете-то тупо сижу и представляю себе, как я умираю) подробности..и тд. а потом я представляю свои похороны-и отвлекаюсь конкретно от мыслей от Су, мыслями о том, кто бы и как бы вел себя на моих похоронах. 
> среди друзей о СУ практически не вспоминаю) просто не хочется.
> а если сижу в Нете-то каким то образом люди из Аси (я их по 3 года некотроых знаю) это понимаю) и просто выслушивают очередной загон.. и пытаются уже сами отвлечь меня)


 а тебе не кажется что представлять себе похороны это всё таки уже зацикленность?

----------


## Slipknot

*danisa*

если честно то не кажется.

----------


## Girl

> когда я поняла что мысли притягивают на самом деле то о чем ты думаешь


 
*danisa*, я тоже сначала не верила, но когда начали случаться слишком частые совпадения, поняла, что это работает при определенных условиях.

когда не идентифицируешь себя со своими мыслями, тогда от них получается отвлечься. 
так я могу быть сильнее их.

----------


## alexrogan

> а если сижу в Нете-то каким то образом люди из Аси (я их по 3 года некотроых знаю) это понимаю) и просто выслушивают очередной загон.. и пытаются уже сами отвлечь меня)


 Долгое время отвлекался делая "очередной загон" одному хорошему человеку. Потом понял что затаскиваю еще и его к себе в болото.
Теперь как и все просто пью, курю, живу. Это отвлекает, да

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Был у меня друг - суицидник, так когда свои мысли постепенно приближались к СУ - то пыталась доказать ему, что самоубийство вообще плохая идея. Проецировала короче свой образ на него и будто бы саму себя отговаривала.
Отвлекало хорошо.

----------


## MATARIEL

Пытаюсь поддерживать других людей... смарю аниме)))))

----------


## danisa

> Пытаюсь поддерживать других людей... смарю аниме)))))


  :Big Grin:  о даа аниме точно отвлекает, особенно если это блич, самый рульный мультик

а тетрадь смерти! ну просто полон оптимизма :Smile:

----------


## свобода

Общение... на сколько это вобще возможно в этой ситуации. Есть ещё пару моментов: работа и хобби (если это так можно назвать). Аниме смотрю с утра, когда чай пью, для поднятия настроения. Гуляю по ночной Москве... да много чего есть...

----------


## ^NaRuTo^

смотрю аниме(какое? прочитайте мой ник)) + Евангелион ^_^
слушаю музыку...общаюсь в мирке..

----------


## MATARIEL

*^NaRuTo^*, о...еще один анимешник....и тоже после Евангелиона :wink: 



> о даа аниме точно отвлекает, особенно если это блич, самый рульный мультик, а тетрадь смерти! ну просто полон оптимизма Smile


 Ага...я как раз недавно помарел Тетрадь смерти....Шинигами рулят!!!

----------


## Агата

ууууу, а я не смарла ни Тетрадь ни Волчий дождь... а все говорят, что клевые.. Зато я смотрела Эльфийскую песнь!ТРУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ! и Сейлор Мун :lol:

----------


## MATARIEL

Зря не смарела Волчьего дождя и тетради....ибо реально цепляет :wink: 
А Эльфийская песнь....мда....нечего сказать))))
Особенно раньше меня отвлекало Фури-Кури...я долго ржал от него...такого безбашенного и обкуренного аниме я еще не видел...постоянно в начале дня какую нить серию пересматривал...)

----------


## U.F.O.

тетрать... интересно.. тока титры не в прикол читать..) ищё жароке лето по по приколу)) волчий дождь хотел скачать..неуспел, от сети отрезали с#ки))

----------


## MATARIEL

> тетрать... интересно.. тока титры не в прикол читать..)


 Приучайся.... так аниме и надо смареть (типа проникаешся атмосферой  :wink: ), а дубляж или простой перевод ф топку...

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

> так аниме и надо смареть


 На мой взгляд, так надо смотреть все, а не только аниме...
Хотя Serial Experiments: Lain я видел как в оригинале(Jp звук, Eng субтитры), так и c Eng дубляжом без субтитров. 
И второй вариант был сделан не хуже первого. 
Но Rus дубляж в любом случае лучше обходить стороной...

А так... к аниме отношусь довольно нейтрально, видел немало, но и не особенно много...
Но по настоящему зацепило только одно - *Haibane Renmei*.

Если быть точным, то изначально меня очень заинтересовали артбуки к HR, а уже после оценил и саму анимацию... впечатлило... сильно, очень сильно.
Отчасти благодаря музыке K&#244; &#212;tani(Kow Otani) которая создает просто волшебную атмосферу и без видеоряда. А уж вместе с ним...

До сих пор не видел ничего похожего...

----------


## MATARIEL

Мда...Serial Experiments: Lain тяжелое аниме...которое не все осилят))
А вот Haibane Renmei действительно атмосферное аниме...
Еще есть наподобии него Мушиши, но немного в другом направлении...

----------


## Психиатр

Никак не могу отвлечься

----------


## Агата

> Никак не могу отвлечься


 можешь. просто не знаешь, как

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> и отвлекаете ли вообще?


 Работой. Раньше водку пила, та тольеко хуже сделала.

----------


## PhrosiUM

хм... интересная формулировка, отвлекаться от суицида....  обычно меня отвлекают, всякие сиюминутные вещи и эмоции, и люди иногда.... а вообще алкоголем отвлекаюсь и музыкой, но все это конечно не то чтобы отвлекает, позволяет прочувствовать и чуть чуть отдышаться...

----------


## Black Angel

обычно никак себя не отвлекаю, так как подобные мысли возникают почти каждый день, но если эти идеи становятся слишком навязчивыми пытаюсь с кем-нибудь поговорить, заняться любимым делом, послушать музыку. если это не помогает, то в расход идет алкоголь и наркотики, в этом случае из реальности тебя выкидывает и появляется хоть какая-то возможность отдохнуть от проблем и от попыток осознать смысл своего существования в этом мире. понимаю, конечно, что так  не правельно, но по-другому не могу

----------


## мэймэй

перечитываю свой дневник))) 
листаю модные журналы с красивыми картинками, 
иду готовить плов, 
занимаюсь с гантелями, 
пью зеленый чай с мятой и смотрю новости про страны, в которых еще хуже, 
сплю.

----------


## MATARIEL

> перечитываю свой дневник)))
> листаю модные журналы с красивыми картинками,
> иду готовить плов,
> занимаюсь с гантелями,
> пью зеленый чай с мятой и смотрю новости про страны, в которых еще хуже,
> сплю.


 Ну почти что расписание дня..))

----------


## мэймэй

Matariel,
ой, точно)))

----------


## OlgaMor

Только одно: свои собственныех эмоции или мысли, или поведение. Я обижаюсь и демонстрирую, какая вся из себя особенная и, как плохо ко мне отнеслись, не поняли меня....  
А еще обидой можно сказать человеку, какой он гад: Я из-за тебя вся в слезах и соплях - видишь, какой ты гад

----------


## Scumring

Я читаю этот форум.

----------


## огрызок тепла

грызу конфетки.  Кислинка называются. карамель. фабрика Рошен, липецк. настоятельно рекомендую)
это не реклама, просто конфетки вкусные... а много сладкого вредно. а я его ем и ем. сегодня полкило пирожных купила к чаю. кажется, эклеры называются.
так хорошо от мыслей отвлекают. вот давно уже не думаю о суициде. ну только когда на весы встаю, смотрю на эти опять 61 кг (а ведь было 60 на прошлой неделе) и понимаю, что такую тушку пристрелить легче, чем прокормить.
а в ванной я нашла мыльные пузыри. а у нас еще горячую воду отключили, приходится в тазике бултыхаться. так о чем я...ах да, мыльные пузыри. они так переливаются. на работу завтра возьму, если не забуду. я теперь  несу людям счастье (злобно хихикает)

----------


## i4Tech

> грызу конфетки.  Кислинка называются. карамель. фабрика Рошен, липецк. настоятельно рекомендую)
> это не реклама, просто конфетки вкусные... а много сладкого вредно. а я его ем и ем. сегодня полкило пирожных купила к чаю. кажется, эклеры называются.
> так хорошо от мыслей отвлекают. вот давно уже не думаю о суициде. ну только когда на весы встаю, смотрю на эти опять 61 кг (а ведь было 60 на прошлой неделе) и понимаю, что такую тушку пристрелить легче, чем прокормить.
> а в ванной я нашла мыльные пузыри. а у нас еще горячую воду отключили, приходится в тазике бултыхаться. так о чем я...ах да, мыльные пузыри. они так переливаются. на работу завтра возьму, если не забуду. я теперь  несу людям счастье (злобно хихикает)


 Брось ты, 61 кг вполне нормальный вес. А про кислое ты правильно сказала. 

Да я не понимаю, как у такой девушки мыслу о су... могут быть. Умная, красивая, рассудительная, самостоятельная, сильная, целеустремленная.  :Smile:

----------


## cnnsky

беру сигарету курю , потом пью бутылку пива и всё становитса на свои места, хорошая музыка и просто когда в любую секунду можно себя убить и когда ты стоишь на выборе между жить или умереть это меняет всю жизнь хочетса жить ещё и ещё , 
а самый лучший способ это фильм пила и думаеш вот здохну и попаду туда потомучто я такой не хороший сразу хотение убить себя проходит всем советую

----------


## NEET

Раньше как тут уже отписывались смотрел аниме, читал мангу, книги, слушал музыку и т.д. В общем, ценности которые обычно называют духовными немного разбавляли мою жизнь, хотя и не избавляли от кучи иных проблем, не связанных со скукой и бессмысленностью жизни. Сейчас правда в этом нет необходимости. На самом деле ведь бессмысленное существование - это не так уж плохо, если уметь довольствоваться им одним. Потому что, чем меньше хочешь, тем проще жить, и тем легче становится на душе.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ух ты. ты ж меня не видел ни разу, а уже оценил)
а может я сижу и обманываю тут на форуме?мне на самом деле 15 лет, меня дразнят в школе, а если что-то умное и пишу, так это не я, у меня тут мама сидит?

----------


## i4Tech

> ух ты. ты ж меня не видел ни разу, а уже оценил)
> а может я сижу и обманываю тут на форуме?мне на самом деле 15 лет, меня дразнят в школе, а если что-то умное и пишу, так это не я, у меня тут мама сидит?


 Необязательно видеть человека, чтобы составить о нём своё мнение. Я читал твои посты, общался с тобой. Сразу видно, что ты умная девушка. С тобой интересно вести разговор. В общем, ты мне нравишься) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## эмма

а обо мне какое мнение составил?

----------


## эмма

давай по смс !!! прошу! пожалуйста!  будь другом!!!

----------


## i4Tech

> давай по смс !!! прошу! пожалуйста!  будь другом!!!


 Эмма, я могу быть другом и не общаясь по смс. :Wink:

----------


## огрызок тепла

(подливает масла в огонь) а кроме платных смсок просто развод бывает. приходит смска с текстом"мама, кинь мне на этот номер 500 рублей, у меня проблемы, потом объясню", а потом  эти деньги  со счета снимают (расторгают догвоор об оказании услуг связи с сотовой компанией). ну когда штук десять таких вот мамочек находится и все они по пятихатке закидывают.
или вот еще развод такой: общаешься ты смсками  с какой-от девушкой, долго общаешься, потом она пишет, что у нее деньги на телефоне закнчились. ну ты бежишь и закидываешь ей денег и побольше. а ты же не один такой. вас много! а девушка потом и не девушкой оказывается, бабло снимает и  след ее простыл. или его. вот на зоне так разводят. я в журнале читала.на днях.
да, гадина я такая. но мне не понятно желание общаться  исключительно с помощью смс. и вообще не страшно вот так вот номер свой давать незнакомым людям?

----------


## i4Tech

> (подливает масла в огонь) а кроме платных смсок просто развод бывает. приходит смска с текстом"мама, кинь мне на этот номер 500 рублей, у меня проблемы, потом объясню", а потом  эти деньги  со счета снимают (расторгают догвоор об оказании услуг связи с сотовой компанией). ну когда штук десять таких вот мамочек находится и все они по пятихатке закидывают.
> или вот еще развод такой: общаешься ты смсками  с какой-от девушкой, долго общаешься, потом она пишет, что у нее деньги на телефоне закнчились. ну ты бежишь и закидываешь ей денег и побольше. а ты же не один такой. вас много! а девушка потом и не девушкой оказывается, бабло снимает и  след ее простыл. или его. вот на зоне так разводят. я в журнале читала.на днях.
> да, гадина я такая. но мне не понятно желание общаться  исключительно с помощью смс. и вообще не страшно вот так вот номер свой давать незнакомым людям?


 Я вот тоже этого желания понять не могу. На форуме можно спокойно пообщаться.

Ты всегда так много пишешь, причём всегда попадаешь в самую точку. :Wink:

----------


## огрызок тепла

да тут мало если напишешь, решат что флуд и неинформативное сообщение. ну и удалят к чертям. там кажется в правилах даже было.  кстати, мое сообщение-флуд и оффтопик. и вообще спать пора, мне завтра на работу рано. чего и тебе желаю.
как на работу-то не хочется. сорвусь я на них и таких всем люлей накидаю, что мало не покажется. месяц со мной разговарвиать не будут((бесят они меня там. не все конечно, но очень многие

----------


## эмма

можно не только смсками !! иногда звонить можно!!! это не развод! я не умею обманывать !!!говорю что на душе! мне очень и очень тоскливо((((((

----------


## эмма

вот нет сейчас человека в данный момент на сайте а ответ нужен мгновенный телефон всегда под рукой...и к тому же тему я ни за что не открою ...на обозрение и обсуждение всех рассказывать о себе ничего никому не буду ...только живое общение...

----------


## Hoot

Амфетамин... всплеск адреналина... физическая боль... крик...

----------


## Soko

меня отвлекает труд. Уборка, учеба, прес покачать. Главное не останавливаться Чтоб устать и уже наплевать на все с мыслью Можно и завтра это сделать)))) 


Очень хорошо помогает одиночный бег по лесу в наушниках После определенного рывка когда 2 дыхание открывается создается илюзия что ты 1 на всей планете Прикольное ощущение

----------


## Helena

http://www.pobedish.ru

----------


## Воланд

Никак не отвлекаю. Дело в том, что я убиваю себя своей работой. И практически являюсь в этом смысле суицидентом. Сменить стиль жизни не могу, так как в ином случае условия жизни, заставят меня совершить суицид, уже от безвыходности....

Как я к этому отношусь? Да, никак не отношусь. В жизни, последнее дело волноваться о том, что ты не можешь изменить. Я - раб своих обстоятельств, но если выбирать: долгая беспросветная жизнь или короткая, но яркая... Я выбрал второе. Счастлив, ли я? Нет, не счастлив, но главное я не страдаю и не думаю о попытках суицида, так как я занимаюсь им ежедневно... И уже, привык...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ♣♣♣

> Никак не отвлекаю. Дело в том, что я убиваю себя своей работой. И практически являюсь в этом смысле суицидентом. Сменить стиль жизни не могу, так как в ином случае условия жизни, заставят меня совершить суицид, уже от безвыходности....
> 
> Как я к этому отношусь? Да, никак не отношусь. В жизни, последнее дело волноваться о том, что ты не можешь изменить. Я - раб своих обстоятельств, но если выбирать: долгая беспросветная жизнь или короткая, но яркая... Я выбрал второе. Счастлив, ли я? Нет, не счастлив, но главное я не страдаю и не думаю о попытках суицида, так как я занимаюсь им ежедневно... И уже, привык...


 и что у Вас за работа?

----------


## Воланд

> и что у Вас за работа?


 Бизнес...

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

Выполняю в консольке из-под рута команду emerge --sync, сразу становится "не  до того", линуксоиды (Гентушники) меня поймут  :Smile:

----------


## огрызок тепла

хихик... такой позитивный мурмякус и как-то попал на этот форум

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

> хихик... такой позитивный мурмякус и как-то попал на этот форум


 Форум - супер!!!))) Форумчане - НЯЯЯшки ^___^ А про пазитиф: сделаю rm --rf /* с пад рута... и с ОСью тоже... Пазитифчкик))) Про ОСь - шутю, мои кривые руки на это не поднимуться... Хнык, хнык, хнык)))

----------


## riogo

> Выполняю в консольке из-под рута команду emerge --sync, сразу становится "не  до того", линуксоиды (Гентушники) меня поймут


 +1024

----------


## хХх

Мне 25, с 12-ти лет живу с мечтой о смерти. И даже в самых отчаянных ситуациях меня что-то препятствует совершению противожизненного действия. Да, блин! Я просто збешён от всего этого!!! Пришёл к выводу, что уже лучше не будет. Но, один фиг, жизнь то идёт. Хоть пришил бы кто-нибудь меня, или конец света. У меня есть родители, далеки от идеала, но они единственные, кто меня любят, и из-за кого теперь уже стоит жить. И так было всегда. Одиночесто, постоянный голод, лишения, ... И... и эта наивное допущение того, что всё наладиться!!!! Ы-ы-ы-ы-х. Никогда лучше не становилось, а толькл хуже и хуже.
Около 4-х лет назад понял о значимости сна (для себя). Это совершенно другой мир. Так я пытался спать как можно дольше и мечтал спать всю жизнь, если даже там постоянно снились кошмары. 2,5 года назад появился дохлый ноут. И он стал мне другом, девушкой, мечтой, ... лучшей частью моей жизни. Это просто новый мир!!! Там, где возможно много чего угодно, того, чего нет. Здесь в этом отвратительном мире, где всё зделано из фекалия. Эти фильмы, интернет, музыка, електронные книги, программы, игры (бродилки). Естественное окружающее там уже теряет всякий смысл. Даже некоторые естественные рефлексы: голод, жажда, боль, тоска по человеку, суицид. 
Сон и комп помогают не думать о своей смерти, так как при работе с компом я уже почти как другой человек.
А вообще думаю только безделие влечёт за собой постоянный скрежет мыслей об самоубийстве.

----------


## хХх

Однако, кроме того, занятие компом и сном усугубляет моё положение в реальном мире, в обществе.
Почти все меня признают полным тормознутым психом, в основном из-зи пристрастия к персонажу Джокеру, от которого я пытаюсь брать некоторые качества.
Мне уже может помочь только какое-нибудь неимоверное чудо, для того, чтобы встать на ноги и вести удобоваримую жизнь

----------


## хХх

> истина


 Да, истина всегда есть, хотя бы где-то рядом

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

А меня даже в последнее время комп перестал отвлекать о мыслях о СУ! Вообще за собой уже заметил полную апатию, я можно сказать просто существую, на данный момент смысл жизни(если можно так сказать) для меня, это не столько поиск надёжного по моему мнению способа СУ(который я кста уже нашёл), сколько поиск подходящего времени, в том плане, что нужно всё расчитать, всегда есть, какой то нюанс из-за которого всё срывается и причём ВСЕГДА мелочь! А то, так бы меня уже давно с вами не было!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Flash

Комп, сон, выпивка и/или небольшая компания в которой весело и никто о мне толком ниче не знает...)
Изредка музыка, хотя она может и наоборот, вернуть меня к мыслям о СУ.

----------


## Unity

Копорация рекомендует восточные Медитации, – прекрасно гасят аутоагрессию, утоляют жажду собственной крови – более того, начинаешь на какое-то время ощущать гармонию со всем сущим и даже перестаёшь ненавидеть себя, жалкую, полоумную…  :Mad:

----------


## pysi75

> Мне уже может помочь только какое-нибудь неимоверное чудо, для того, чтобы встать на ноги и вести удобоваримую жизнь


 А что подразумевается под удобаваримой жизнью?
Что касается темы, то отвлекает работа, комп, машина, любимый если он есть.
в последнее время столько бяки понаслышалась от противоположного пола, что к мальчикам боязно подходить и общаться.

----------


## Дима_

Я мультфильмы смотрю и ухожу в тот мир мультяшный, а реального для меня не существует, с его бедностью людей, войнами, развалом страны, низкми зарплатами, плохой медициной и т.д.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Сон и комп помогают не думать о своей смерти


 Плюсую. Мультики тоже помогают, сериалы иногда смотрю, скачанные с инета (особенно Тайны Смолвиля). Ну и само собой музыка - без нее я никуда.

----------


## Winter

Видеоигры. Отвлекает - будь здоров.

----------

